# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  compro semilla de tara precoz

## Abner Z

Hola, necesito adquirir semilla de tara precoz para la costa. Alguien que tenga información al respecto?Temas similares: AGRONEGOCIOS DE LA TARA PRECOZ O ENANA 2016 compro semilla crotalaria SEMILLA DE TARA Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Compro tara en polvo

----------


## Arnoldrcp

Hola yo te puedo proporcionar semillas. Puedes escribirme a arnoldcajigas@gmail.com

----------

